# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  کار کردن با ایکس ام ال در جاوا

## rs_kabir

سلام
من میخوام از طریق جاوا یک برنامه بنویسم که فایل ایکس ام ال رو به صورت
<name>reza</name>بگیره و به صورت 
name
rezaنمایش بده . در مورد کلاس های ایکس ام ال در جاوا هم هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم
اگه بتونین سایتی یا ای بوکی در این مورد به من معرفی کنین خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## ar.mahdian

کتاب که خیلی هست که بهترین اونها 

Java and XML, 3rd Edition - O'Reilly

البته تقریبا در تمام کتابهای دیتابیس جاوا فصلی برای xml  هست که خودت حتما پیدا میکنی.

موفق باشی

----------


## sahar.ce.sharif

> کتاب که خیلی هست که بهترین اونها 
> 
> Java and XML, 3rd Edition - O'Reilly
> 
> البته تقریبا در تمام کتابهای دیتابیس جاوا فصلی برای xml هست که خودت حتما پیدا میکنی.
> 
> موفق باشی


 من راه بهتری میشناسم که فکر کنم بتونه بیشتر کمک کنه بخش های 9.1و1.2.9ازrfc3920

----------


## kiosksoft

دوست عزیز هر کدوم از این سایت ها به نحوی توضیح دادن. *خیلی ساده با مثال* .

*AJAX/Javascript XML Processing Example/Tutorial* 
*JavaScript and XML - 21.1.1 Creating a New Document*

*Parsing XML with JavaScript*
*XML and JavaScript Tutorial*

----------


## handinux

> دوست عزیز هر کدوم از این سایت ها به نحوی توضیح دادن. *خیلی ساده با مثال* .
> 
> *AJAX/Javascript XML Processing Example/Tutorial* 
> *JavaScript and XML - 21.1.1 Creating a New Document*
> 
> *Parsing XML with JavaScript*
> *XML and JavaScript Tutorial*


java script!?!

----------


## mehdi_m1360

به صورت خاص میتونی از DOM Parserها و یا SAX Parser ها استفاده کنی، همونطور که دوستان گفتند، مثال واسش خیلی زیاده.

----------

